# Apalachicola Tarpon: July dates available



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

I have July 6 and 7 booked for fly fishing with Nathan Donohoe of Robinson Brothers Guide Service. Unfortunately I can no longer make it. Before I release those dates I thought I'd put it up here and see if any of y'all want them.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Dude.. do they even have tarpon there?


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been told they do, and after a buddy went a few years ago and went 2-5 in 2 days I believe it!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Dude.. do they even have tarpon there?


Nope


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

They do grow some big Ladyfish over that way, easily confused.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nope


Nothing but sail cat and black tips. Save your money and stay home. LOL


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

But I love a good sail cat bite and they migrate with the poonies. Gotta find a way to get there now...maybe I'll just bring my boat and drones and see what I can find


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing to see here. I've caught a bunch of lizard fish down there in July


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

No poons, just big bull sharks and some monster ladyfish. Nothing to see here. Move along please. Appalach does have a good brewery though.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Dude.. do they even have tarpon there?


BM is correct! No poons anywhere near Apalatch that time of year!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

No tarpon but more carpet-baggers than you can shake a 12-weight at.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Sooo..just like the rest of FL but less tarpon


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I've fished the Apalach area for 3 of the last 5 years, but only 4 days each trip. So it's hardly a proper scientific sample, but here were my findings. The fish eat well if you can find them/see them, but the area seems much more prone to weather blow-out than in the Keys. 

Of my 12 potential fishing days over those 3 years, I had 2.5-3 really good days, 4 completely cancelled weather days, and 5 "went on the boat" days in tough weather but saw 0-5 fish. I don't know if I've just had really bad luck, or this is more the norm. It seems that the weather can just sit there in the pocket and there aren't many options. It's too bad because the fishing can be really great when the weather allows.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Come down 30 days later


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Zika said:


> No tarpon but more carpet-baggers than you can shake a 12-weight at.


Amen!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Rick hambric said:


> No poons, just big bull sharks and some monster ladyfish. Nothing to see here. Move along please. *Appalach does have a good brewery though.*


Yeah but the food sucks and there's nowhere to stay. Better off rubbing elbows with the tourists at the Sandestin.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

all poons will be on the georger coast in july.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I guess I’m a carpet bagger.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I lived in Florida 77-91. I remember Miami skyline being built as a kid. My second grade teacher left to go get her father from Cuba during boatlift and of course had the boat loaded with a bunch of undesirables Castro made people take from prisons if they wanted their family members. I remember lots of kids from Detroit showing up in school early/mid 80s when auto industry had its downturn. Florida has lots of ups and downs but like a phoenix always seems to rise again!! One of my mothers cousins lived in Everglades city when they came and arrested most of the “shrimpers” including her husband after everyone started catching lots of square groupers.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

flysalt060 said:


> Come down 30 days later


30 days later than when? I thought we should have always gone "yesterday".


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

If feather thrower could come 30 days later.


----------

